# Akrapovič Teases with Photos of New Exhaust Upgrade for the Audi R8 V10



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Those in the world of exotic cars and likely those car buffs beyond know the name Akrapovi&#269;. Known for their lightweight titanium exhaust systems that border on artwork, the team at Akrapovi&#269; have begun a tease of their latest product tailored to the Audi R8 V10. The shot above of an R8 Spyder is from the team's Facebook page and shots below were gleaned from Twitter. We're still awaiting final details about the Titanium and carbon accented system, but we like what we see.

Read more about Akrapovi&#269; at their website (linked below) and see the remaining exhaust tip photos below that.

More Information: * Akropovic *


----------

